# Scroll del mouse troppo veloce [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao, aggiornato il kernel il mouse si muove velocissimo.

Ho un mouse wireless della microsoft.

Il problema si risolve temporaneamente sol estraendo e reinserendo il trasmettitore del mouse nella porta usb.

Mi ricordo vagamente di una regolazione tramite file di configurazione usb.

Qualcuno che mi indica qualcosa?

----------

## cloc3

i file di configurazione dei dispositivi sono in /etc/udev/rules.d/

man udev per la sintassi.

----------

## saverik

Ho risolto il problema ( girando su internet!)   creando il file :

/etc/modprobe.d/mshid.conf  ed  all'interno  ho scritto:

```

install hid-generic /sbin/modprobe hid ; /sbin/modprobe usbhid ; /sbin/modprobe -i hid-generic ; true

```

Saluti

----------

## cloc3

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> install hid-generic /sbin/modprobe hid ; /sbin/modprobe usbhid ; /sbin/modprobe -i hid-generic ; true
> ...

 

forse il tuo kernel è troppo modulare.

magari puoi compilare i dispositivi usb principali builtin nel kernel.

tra l'altro così si attivano già nelle fasi iniziali del boot.

----------

